# A Wood Stain that Is Safe For Reptiles?



## ashesc212 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi, is there an animal safe (particularly reptile-safe) wood stain that can be used in enclosures? I decided to use wood for the enclosure I'm building. My Google Search didn't provide much help.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 13, 2008)

Just cover it with a few coats of water based polyurethane and he'll be safe.


----------



## ashesc212 (Dec 13, 2008)

So wood stain it and then use the water-based polyurethane?


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 13, 2008)

Sure. The poly with seal it in.


----------

